# Creating 3D Backgrounds



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,
I am getting a BRB and wanted the viv to look as natural as possible, so I have decorated it appropriately, but wanted to have one of those 3D backgrounds, to make it look even better, but they wont do any, for the size I require and are quite expensive :shock: I am aware that some of you create your own, because its cheaper etc. My viv is 4ft H 4ft L & 2ft W, could anyone give me tips etc on how to create one & what is best to use please ?
If you know anywhere that does them cheap, could you let me know
Thanks in advance


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing topic found...

The easiest option for making your own would probably be polystrene if you can get large enough pieces and covering that with grout (and then emulsion, paint with acrylic paints and varnish)

Otherwise there is the way I made my tree with a wire mesh frame, paper mache (could use probably use plaster of paris as well) covered in grout, emulsioned, painted with acrylic paint and then varnished.

I think there's ome kind of rock-effect spray stuff someone mentioned as well that would probably work. With the first two options though you can create hides in the background and shelves.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Use expanding foam.. im thinking of doing it in the future.. make the shape you want and then paint it the right colour..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Expanding foam is your best bet.I would build a frame for the size you want and cover it with cling film then just spray the foam on and then either cut out bits till you get it right or ajust how much you spray on to get the desired effect.With using the clingfilm you will then just be able to pull the whole lot out of the frame.Just paint it in the colours you now want and give it a coat of varnish to seal it.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas guys & gals, I think i will maybe do the expanding foam, see how it goes then try the polysterene  Silvershark, do you know where i can get this rock-effect spray, as that would be fab


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think it was the expanding foam that was mentioned  B&Q probably have it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

The other way to get the desired effect with the background is to spray the foam with car spray paint as it already has a laquer in it so it should stand the test of time just remember to give plenty of time to harden first and i would go for the matt colours so there is not to much of a sheen when its in the viv


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok thanks


----------



## Reptilerocks (Jun 20, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Hi,
> I am getting a BRB and wanted the viv to look as natural as possible, so I have decorated it appropriately, but wanted to have one of those 3D backgrounds, to make it look even better, but they wont do any, for the size I require and are quite expensive :shock: I am aware that some of you create your own, because its cheaper etc. My viv is 4ft H 4ft L & 2ft W, could anyone give me tips etc on how to create one & what is best to use please ?
> If you know anywhere that does them cheap, could you let me know
> Thanks in advance


Have you checked out ebay,there are cool backgrounsd going cheap.Type in ultra realistic rockwalls.


----------



## Ash88 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok I just found this post on creating rock backgrounds, as im think of making 1 myself thought id post on here instead of making a new topic, Anyway, I have a few questions for any1 that has made a rock background
1, what sort of paint should i get, as i have read it needs to be non toxic
2, Same with the type of varnish, also i want it too look quite matt n not reflect lots of light.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ash88 said:


> Ok I just found this post on creating rock backgrounds, as im think of making 1 myself thought id post on here instead of making a new topic, Anyway, I have a few questions for any1 that has made a rock background
> 1, what sort of paint should i get, as i have read it needs to be non toxic
> 2, Same with the type of varnish, also i want it too look quite matt n not reflect lots of light.
> Thanks for any help.


1. water based emulsion
2. water based floor varnish (i use B&Q own brand, satin finish)

I'm going to make some BIG backgrounds in Clydes loft (eventually!) so I'll post some piccys when they're done


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

This is a wall mounted vivarium with a 3D imatation slate background we custom built for one of our customers....



Click on picture for larger image!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow looks fab, did contact you for pics and prices, before i made this thread, but never got any answers, nevermind though, will know who to contact if i need on done, or may do another myself :lol:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry, I'm sure I contacted you back about these, havent been on here for a long time, been in and out of hospital with a serious back injury, when I was at home have been on some very heavy painkillers (past month or two have past in a blur!) which is why I may not have contacted you. Apologies! :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry, didn't state it properly, you just said that you had them sort of thing, i asked for pics, price, delivery etc, but thy weren't given, not to worry though :lol:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

We still have plenty of them, so if you change your mind, send me a PM.

Thanx. :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok lol, what do you have available then, got any pics, what are the sizes, price and delivery etc, then i might knock up a viv for my corn 8)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

They are £7 each and are 24in long and 18in high.
There are 7 varieties, 2types of tree trunk, slate wall, desert fossil wood, 3 types of stone.
I will take pics and post them tomorrow for you (promise! :wink: )
Delivery is available for between £4 and £9 depending on where you are. The background in the pic is the slate.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow, they sound awsome, no good with inches so, is that 2ft long and 1 1/2ft ish ?
Also look forward to seeing these pics, they sound fab 8) 
could you Pm, them to me, that way i will get the message, sent to hotmail 8)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats the right size in ft, will pm you tommorrow evening when I get back from work. :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok then, look forward to it 8)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

As promised, some pics! I only have pics of a few as I havent all backgrounds in stock until next week!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

sorry, the frilled dragon shouldnt have been there! uploaded wrong piccy!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)




----------

